# Gun refurbishing



## HuntinJake_23 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello all I have a 1969 Browning Bar .30-06 that was my dads before he passed recently. It was his daily hunting gun so it's been through CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, but is still a reliable shooter. I would like to get it refurbished, wood stock and blued barrel along with a top to bottom cleaning, so it looks new. Can anyone recommend where I should take it to have it done right??

Thanks


----------



## GAGE (Dec 12, 2015)

Shooters Den in Watkinsville does a fair of amount of restoration.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (Jan 12, 2016)

There's a guy near Gainesville that goes by Hogleg Smith.  You can do a search to find him.  He is a master of repair and restoration.  He restored and shortened an old Marlin 336 for me and it's beautiful!


----------

